# JTextArea ohne internen Rand



## Bluevelvet64 (16. Nov 2007)

Hallo

ich habe ein TextArea in ein Window eingebebedded und möchte das der Text einen kleinen Rand zum Rahmen hat. habe dies schon hunderte male gemacht. Allerdings wird diesmal kein Rand gesetzt.

Hier der Cocde

		JTextArea meldungJTA = new JTextArea(textST);
		meldungJTA.setBackground(new Color(230,230,230));
		meldungJTA.setBorder(new LineBorder(Color.DARK_GRAY,1));
		meldungJTA.setFont(new Font("Helvetica", Font.PLAIN, 11));
		meldungJTA.setLineWrap(true);
		meldungJTA.setMargin(new Insets(5,5,5,5));
		meldungJTA.setWrapStyleWord(true);
		meldungJTA.setEditable(false);	
		add(meldungJTA);

Sehe keinen fehler, aber der Text ist direkt am Rahmen

Hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## thE_29 (16. Nov 2007)

Wahrscheinlich hast früher immer ein JScrollPane gehabt!

Probiers mal mit nem JViewPort wenn du keine ScrollBars haben willst!


----------



## Bluevelvet64 (16. Nov 2007)

ich habe JTextArea sowohl als auch mit oder ohne JScrollPane benutzt. ich möchte aber keine Slider wenn der Text zu lang ist sondern einen Abstand vom Text zum Rand wofür ja JTextArea.margin(Insets) zuständig ist und was bisher immer funktionierte.


----------



## Bluevelvet64 (16. Nov 2007)

Hallo 

Der fehler liegt in der Verwendung von setBorder. setMorder und setMargin beeinflussen sich gegenseitig


----------



## thE_29 (16. Nov 2007)

Oho! Naja, auch was neues gelernt! Aber der JViewPort wäre halt auch ohne Scrollbars!


----------

